# switch oder rmx oder .. ?



## agecks (17. Juni 2004)

servus,
ich hatte bis vor kurzem (heute geklaut) ein votec t5 und kam damit eigentlich auch ganz gut zurecht jetzt stellt sich die frage nach einem nachfolger. mir sind schon vor einigen monaten das rm7, rmx und switch ins auge gefallen jedoch habe ich noch keinen richtigen test gesehen...
wie sieht es mit den einsatzbereichen der bikes aus sind die strictly auf DH/DIRT ausgerichtet oder ist auch die ruhigere gangart mit den guten stücken möglich?

gruss


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Agecks,

die genaueste Auskunft über Einsatzzweck der von Dir genannten Rocky Mountain Bicycles erhälst Du auf unserer Homepage, wo Du auch sämtliche Tests von diesen Bike findest. Click here und Du wirst automatisch an die richtige Stelle unserer Homepage mit den für Dich relevanten Informationen weitergeleitet.Für weitere Informationen stehe ich Dir selbstverständlich zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (18. Juni 2004)

Viele sagen ja es geht nicht,

aber mit meinem RM7 bin ich viele lange Touren gefahren. 1000hm kannste locker mit sonem Gerät rauf pedalieren.

Meiner Meinung nach baut Rocky die Beste Rahmengeometrie am RM6,RM7,Switch. Das Oberrohr ist lang und tief und der Sitzwinkel flach. Ich bin über 1,90 und fahre den 18" Rahmen. Das Rad passt mir von der Größe genau.

Mein Flow ist 16,5" und mit na langen Sattelstütze fahre ich damit auch noch Touren.

An deiner Stelle würde ich ein Switch nehmen. Das ist nicht so schwer und immer noch genug hardcore.


----------



## @ndy (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo 

Die MB hat die Bikes getestet... schau mal im Web:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/

Leider bin ich die beiden Bikes noch nie gefahren, habe nur ein Slayer   ... bin aber voll auf zufreiden!

Echt PRIMA Bikes.....


----------



## blaubaer (18. Juni 2004)

also das RMX ist schon was für`s grobe und längere touren werden richtig zur Qual nur schon wegen dem gewicht, glaub so unter 20kg. gehts nicht und bei der schaltung kann mann auch nur 1 x 9fach fahren oder dann halt mit getriebenabe, aber eben noch mehr gewicht. 

meins bringt momentan stolze 25kg   auf die waage, 
aber mit genügend zeit und muskelschmalz ist`s bergauf auch machbar


----------



## krankedbiker (18. Juni 2004)

kann man beim RMX keinen Umwerfer montieren?

mein RM7 hat so wie auf dem Bild knapp über 17kg gewogen, mit SuperT hatte ichs mal auf 16,9kg


aber mit 25kg möchte ich auch keinen Uphill machen


----------



## blaubaer (18. Juni 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> kann man beim RMX keinen Umwerfer montieren?



NEIN, geht leider nicht !!


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Agecks,

die beste Option - nach genauem Studium der Testberichte und Informationen auf unserer Homepage - wäre der Besuch einer unserer offiziellen Rocky Mountain Testcenter  oder einer der 2004 "Testcenter on Tour" Events.   

Den nur Du selbst kannst feststellen, welches Rocky Mountain das Optimale für Dich persönlich ist. Eine Testfahrt ist die beste Option, um dies festzustellen.


----------

